# Vista x64: Programm Files (x32)



## Vatar (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe gerade die Vista Business x64 Version von meiner Uni installiert und möchte nun ein paar Spiele installieren. Nun hat Vista x64 ja für x32-Anwendungen diesen speziellen Ordner *Programm Files (x32)* und ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen dass die Programme in diesem Ordner anders verwaltet werden.

Nun installiere ich meine Spiele aber normalerweise auf einer zweiten Partition und daher die Frage: muss ich x32-Anwendungen in diesem Ordner installieren oder kann ich das immer noch beliebig ändern?

Danke

EDIT: Der Ordner heist natürlich *Program Files (x86)*


----------

